# Configurer mon premier NAS (Qnap TS 251+)



## matsera (29 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
Désolé si la question a déjà été évoquée plein de fois. Dans ce cas merci de me dire sur quels sujets aller voir.

Je viens d'acheter un NAS Qnap TS-251+ et 2 disques de 4To que je veux monter en RAID1.
J'ai une Freebox qui mer sert de rooter.
Je n'y connais strictement rien en NAS.

Je veux que mon NAS me serve à :

Faire la sauvegarde Time Machine de mon MBP sur Sierra.
Faire une copie complète de mon disque avec CCC.
Sauvegarder tous les fichiers utiles de mon MBP et de certains DD externes (celui-là sera redondé).
Sauvegarder des fichiers et cloner un autre ordinateur sur Windows 10 (celui de ma femme).
Avoir un accès externe à mon NAS comme un DropBox par exemple.
Utiliser mon NAS en accès multimédia (Kodi ou Plex) mais je ne connais rien à ça pour l'instant car je me sers de ma Freebox pour lire mes vidéos.
Voilà c'est pas beaucoup .
Je voudrais surtout avoir votre avis sur les partitions à faire et le formatage de chacune (Osx + Win).

Merci par avance de vos réponses.
J'ai d'autres questions mais on va faire petit à petit.
Je prends bien sûr tous vos conseils à savoir quand on met les pieds dans le monde magique des NAS


----------



## matsera (30 Mars 2018)

matsera a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Désolé si la question a déjà été évoquée plein de fois. Dans ce cas merci de me dire sur quels sujets aller voir.
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un NAS Qnap TS-251+ et 2 disques de 4To que je veux monter en RAID1.
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai tué tout le monde avec mes questions ?
Si les réponses à mes questions sont sur le forum autre part ou sur le web (à moi de me débrouiller) dites-moi le.
Dans tous les cas ça me fera avancer.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## peyret (30 Mars 2018)

http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/topic/50435-utiliser-le-nas-branché-au-mac/


----------



## matsera (31 Mars 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse mais je ne trouve pas vraiment de réponses dans ce post.
Le cas du post est spécifique et mes principales interrogations sont au contraire très basiques et à mettre en place dès le départ.

Je suis preneur de toute autre suggestion.


----------



## guytoon48 (31 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir,
Il faut bien se rendre compte qu'il y a un travail de base personnel à faire... 
J'ai été dans ce cas : il faut être curieux et comprendre les processus.
http://forum.qnapclub.fr


----------



## matsera (31 Mars 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Je reçois à l'instant le colis chez moi.
Bien sûr je n'attends pas du "tout cuit" pas vraiment apprécié dans les forums.
C'est pour cela que j'avais précisé aussi attendre des références à aller voir comme tu mes donnes là.

Je voulais savoir s'il y avait des choses à ne pas manquer en tant que user Apple pour faire du TM notamment.
Je fouille et je reviens vers vous ensuite.

Merci.


----------



## matsera (3 Avril 2018)

Rebonjour,
J'ai lu pas mal de posts de "forum.qnapclub.fr" mais je ne trouve pas franchement de réponses à mes questions de ce post qui restent relativement basiques.
Je voudrais au moins savoir le minimum pour brancher mon NAS surtout pour les partitions de mes disques entre autre.

Merci si vous pouvez me mettre sur le chemin de départ. Je verrai pour les questions plus précises ensuite.
Merci d'avance à vous.


----------



## matsera (5 Avril 2018)

matsera a dit:


> Rebonjour,
> J'ai lu pas mal de posts de "forum.qnapclub.fr" mais je ne trouve pas franchement de réponses à mes questions de ce post qui restent relativement basiques.
> Je voudrais au moins savoir le minimum pour brancher mon NAS surtout pour les partitions de mes disques entre autre.
> 
> ...



Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait au moins m'aider pour partitionner mes disques svp ?
C'est la base de tout le reste et donc je ne veux pas me rater là-dessus.

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## guytoon48 (5 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir,
Comment çà partitionner? Tu dois vouloir parler du choix du RAID...
Pas de notice fournie à l’achat du Qnap?


----------



## matsera (6 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir,
En fait je parle avec "partitionner" des choix à faire pour avoir mon disque de 4To (copié avec le RAID1) qui me permette de :

Faire ma sauvegarde TimeMachine
Stocker la copie faite par CCC
Stocker tous mes fichiers à sauvegarder (bureautique) et mon multimédia
Stocker la sauvegarde de l'ordi Windows de ma femme
Stocker ses fichiers à elles (multimédia ou bureautique)
Ca fait beaucoup je sais mais je suppose qu'il faut du ntfs pour Windows, hfs+ pour TM, ...
Je ne sais pas non plus combien de partitions je dois créer sur mon disque.


Pour le choix du RAID et les fonctionnalités du NAS, je verrai après cette première étape qui me paraît cruciale. Non  ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## guytoon48 (7 Avril 2018)

https://www.qnap.com/fr-fr/qts4/con_show.php?op=showone&cid=1


----------



## guytoon48 (7 Avril 2018)

https://www.qnap.com/fr-fr/how-to/tutorial/article/prise-en-charge-time-machine


----------



## matsera (8 Avril 2018)

Merci je vais voir en détail tes liens.
Je vais aussi poster sur le forum Qnap la question de la segmentation de mon disque car c'était des retours d'expérience que je voulais.
Dans le principe c'est valable pour n'importe quelle marque de NAS. Il faut plutôt trouver des users Osx pour TM et Win et sauvegarde multimédia sur les 2 systèmes.


----------



## byte_order (8 Avril 2018)

Pas besoin de partition pour Windows Mac etc. Formatage en ext4 et ensuite ce sont les services smb et AFP qui expose ce volume partagé aux machines windows ou Mac.


----------



## guytoon48 (8 Avril 2018)

Synology (que j'utilise), tout comme Qnap ont des systèmes d'exploitation très bien faits pour çà;


----------



## byte_order (9 Avril 2018)

matsera a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> En fait je parle avec "partitionner" des choix à faire pour avoir mon disque de 4To (copié avec le RAID1) qui me permette de :
> 
> Faire ma sauvegarde TimeMachine
> ...



Non. L'accès par les machines Windows et Mac se fait à travers le réseau via des protocoles SMB et/ou AFP, et le service de partage par ces protocoles n'a nullement besoin d'avoir une partition coté serveur au même format que celle native de Windows ou Mac.

Vous créez un "storage pool" avec dedans un groupe RAID 1 contenant vos 2 disques de 4To (en mode RAID 1).
Dessus, vous créer un volume formaté en ext4.
Sur ce volume, vous pouvez ensuite créer autant de Shared Folders/Dossiers partagés que voulus, et régler les droits d'accès de chaque utiliseur sur chaque dossier partagé comme bon vous semble.

Attention, le RAID 1 n'est pas un sécurité contre la perte de données suite à erreur humaine, seulement contre la panne d'un disque, rien de plus. Prevoyez de mettre en place des sauvegardes automatisées de vos données les plus précieux sur un support externe (un disque en USB3 par exemple) pour avoir systématiquement une copie à l'extérieure du NAS de vos données.


----------



## byte_order (9 Avril 2018)

Un dossier partagé "Backups" par exemple avec dedans un dossier  "machines Windows" et un autrre "machines Mac". Ya plus qu'à faire pointer respectivement la sauvegarde automatique de Windows 10 sur \\votrenas\Backups\machines windows et pour les Mac en TM pareil avec ... \machines Mac

Pour vos données partagées ya un dossier partage Public par défaut mais vous pouvez en créer un  pour la bureautique etc.

Pour vos données personnelles chaque compte créé sur le nas peu avoir un dossier reseau perso \\votrenas\home (qui pointera en fait sur \\votrenas\homes\nomutilisateur  de manière transparente.)


----------



## matsera (12 Avril 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour vos dernières réponses vues que ce soir (déplacement professionnel de plusieurs jours).
Je branche mon NAS ce we et je vais mettre en place vos conseils.
Je vais me lancer et faire mes armes.
S'il avait fallu partitionner, le choix était tellement important et à faire "en premier" que je ne pouvais rien faire avant ...

Merci, je vous tiens au courant et je reviens peut-être (sûrement ) vers vous.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## byte_order (13 Avril 2018)

Je suis également sur le forum français du QnapClub, sous le même pseudo.


----------

